# Aston Hall Mental Hospital - Aston On Trent - Nov 2011



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 14, 2011)

Aston Hall Hospital is located in Derbyshire in the small village of Aston on Trent. It is now a derelict site with new houses being built on the once extensive grounds of the hospital.

In the early 1600s, Aston Hall belonged to the Hunt family, but it changing hands many times until a family called the Holden brought the hall and owned it for about 250 years. 

In 1898 Aston Hall, after being rebuilt several times, was sold to Colonel William Dickson Winterbottom, of Manchester. It was first used as an auxiliary hospital in the first World War. After his death in 1924 the estate was broken up and sold, the Nottingham Corporation bought the Hall and turned it into a psychiatric hospital. 

The hospital has always dealt with patients suffering from mental health problems and learning disabilities. The site is large, with many buildings know as 'houses'. These were built as part of a £4m revamp in 1994. Each of the ‘houses’ could house up to 50 patients but in later years this capacity dropped as patients where transferred to other hospitals in the area.

Against strong opposition from residents and patients' families, Derbyshire Mental Health Services NHS Trust planed to shut Aston Hall Hospital in 1998, finally achieving this in 2004.

The hospital was subject to an arson attack on November 6th 2008, which damaged the roof and various parts of the building. 

Thanks to TeeJF for all the help with this one Cheers bud.

































































































Thanks for Looking...


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

**

Great report and loved those photos. Nice one!!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

A pleasure bud, looks like you had a good explore. Where was that black bathroom then? We didn't spot that.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like an interesting explore, might have to check it out


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 14, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> A pleasure bud, looks like you had a good explore. Where was that black bathroom then? We didn't spot that.



In the top ward villa just before the sports hall. Had a great day many thanks


----------



## arnjeaskin (Dec 15, 2011)

*Aston*

I now help support some of the people who spent many years in Aston till its closure, weird to think they lived there x


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 16, 2011)

You know, I always enjoy seeing someone else's pics of an explore around the same time I've done it with Tonto, if only to see the different "angles" of the same subject. But it can also be quite frustrating when you suddenly realise you missed something OR that there actually was a show stopping pic available of something you relegated with the delete key!


----------

